# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ليتني بين يديك...

## غرام أحباب

ليتني بين يديك...
ليتني بين يديك...
لكي أشعربالدفء والحنان
بالحب والأطمئنان

ليتني بين يديك...
لكي أشعر بالوقت والزمان
بالشهروالأيام

ليتني بين يديك...
لكي أشعر بالطعام
بالمر والحليان

ليتني بين يديك...
لكي أشعر بالصوت الرنان
بالموسيقى والأشعار

ليتني بين يديك...
لكي أشعر بالنوم
بالراحة والأستجمام

ليتني بين يديك...
لكي أشعر بالسعادة والأبتسامه

ليتني بين يديك....

----------


## دانة الشوق

عزيزتي غرام أحباب

ليت الزمن يجمع كل محب مع محبوبه

وتنطوي بينهم الأيام بالحب والسعادة

دوم ننتظر جديدك 

دمتِ في رعاية الباري

----------


## همسه

*صحيح مثل ماقالت خيتوا دانه الشوق ......................*

*ليت يجمعنا الزمن* 

*مشكككككككككككككككككككككككوره خيتوا*

----------


## نُون

هكذا هم أحباب قلوبنا
يمتلكون كل جوانب الحس فينا
غرام أحباب
رائعٌ تولد هذا الشعور في أحضان حرفك
دمتِ بود
سلام.

----------


## غرام أحباب

دانة الشوق

منوره الصفحه بوجودك

----------


## غرام أحباب

همسه

يعطيك ربي العافيه

----------


## غرام أحباب

براءة من الحب

دووم هالتواجد ربي لا يحرمني منك

ويسعدني تواجدك الطيب

----------


## عاشور

ياليت ياليت ياليت 

_كم جميل ماكتبتى ياغرام احباب_ 

_ان يعجبنى من يكتب من عمق_ 

_احساسه من عمق مواقف الحياة معه_

_من الام القلب النابض بداخله_

_وانتى كدالك غرام احباب_

_      لك تحياتى_

----------


## غرام أحباب

> ياليت ياليت ياليت 
> 
> _كم جميل ماكتبتى ياغرام احباب_ 
> 
> _ان يعجبنى من يكتب من عمق_ 
> 
> _احساسه من عمق مواقف الحياة معه_
> 
> _من الام القلب النابض بداخله_
> ...



 
يسعدني تواجدك أخوي 

أنرت صفحتي 

لك أطيب التحايا والقدير

تحياتـــي

----------


## بكاء القلم

غرام الأحبابجميلٌ جدّا ما تخطّه أحاسيسكأستطعتي أن توضّحي ما يجولُ في خاطرك فكتبتيهِ هناا ، فجئنا نحنُ وشعرنا بهِ بعدماَ تسلل فينا لقراءتنا لهننتظر المزيد من هذا القلم الذي ينسجُ لنا احساسهُ المرهفتقبليني بينَ هذه المقطوعةلكِ تحياتي الخاالصة

----------


## غرام أحباب

> غرام الأحباب
> 
> 
> جميلٌ جدّا ما تخطّه أحاسيسك
> 
> 
> أستطعتي أن توضّحي ما يجولُ في خاطرك 
> 
> 
> ...



 
أهلين فيك أستاذي ومعلمي
بكاء القلم
يسعدني ويشرفني حظورك
تحياتـــــــــــــي

----------


## نبراس،،،

كلمات جميله تنبظ بالحياه 
مشكووووووره خيوه

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*كلمات جميله جدا*
*في قمة الروعه*
*لا عدمنا جديدك*

----------


## غرام أحباب

> كلمات جميله تنبظ بالحياه 
> مشكووووووره خيوه



 

 
كل الشكر لك أخوي 

تحياتي....

----------


## غرام أحباب

> *كلمات جميله جدا*
> 
> *في قمة الروعه*
> 
> *لا عدمنا جديدك*



 
الأروع تواجدك خيه

أسعدني حظورك

تحياتي ....

----------

